# Big Question !!!!!!!!1



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

HEy all,
       I recently read in a Shonen Jump magazine( Japonese anime/ comic book) and the magna of Naruto ( a ninjutso academy) the students learn how to focus " chakra" in there feet to run up trees ( keep in mind these trees was 'roun 15 ft tall) and the next issue of the magna a fan asked the Shonen Jump Company if that was possible ( to focus "chakra" to run up trees) and they said it was possible. Now seeing that this is a martial arts website, I wanted to ask the pro's of ninjutso," Is it realy possible for me/anyone to focus our "chakra" to do those kind of things.

 P.s. Chakra is youre iner energy source.

                                                                       Thank you,
                                                                     Clint Strickland


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

First, Clint, let me welcome you to Martial Talk.  I hope your stay here is a pleasant one.

Second, let me point you in the direction of similar discussions, namely
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26367

Chakra, chi or ki, et al, is a hot topic.  I personally have my doubts about such focused, external uses of this energy.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

No, it isn't possible.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 15, 2005)

Deceptive marketing at its finest


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 15, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> ( Japonese anime/ comic book)


 
?


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> ?


 
 You've never heard of it???? Naruto is both a Japonese magna " comic" and Japonese anime " cartoon".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 15, 2005)

If you consider monks have children jump up the steps to the temple with a brick on their head every day, some where in China, some extrordinary jumping techs can be developed. This must have looked magical at many times in the past and the magic of it all is really in the comics but when you break it all down this is all tangeble.
Sean


----------



## Navarre (Dec 15, 2005)

We've all seen some exceptional people do some extraordinary things. Those who train constantly in harsh regimens (Olympic athletes, Shao-Lin monks, etc) could probably do some things that might seem nearly impossible.

I think a more important matter is where we focus our training time. Although the physical skill to run up a tree (if possible) could be useful in some circumstances, I'd consider it far less useful than the ability to control a situation with a knife-weilding attacker.

If one's goal is to perform amazing physical feats then we should practice for that. But if we want to learn self-defense or to be a "complete" martial artists then we must train accordingly.


----------



## Hannya (Dec 15, 2005)

I cant seem to find the clip, but I remember watching team ryoko all running up a wall at the end and doing backflips. One guy went up about 15ft but I can't remember if there was a small incline. So i'm sure its possible although i doubt it has anything to do with focusing your chakra. It has more to do with technique, and physical shape than anything else.

As much as I would like to believe we are capable of focusing chakra I think someone would have discovered it by now. I used to think that if someone went through extreme mental training, lots of meditation etc they could do impossible feats. But then again monks dedicate their lives to doing this and you dont see them doing these kinda things. 

There are things that make ya wonder though, ive heard stories about parents doing unbelieve feats to save their children, heard some lady picked up a 1000lb car. Now wether that strenght was the result of adreline dumps or chakra who knows.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 15, 2005)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Naruto is both a Japonese magna " comic" and Japonese anime " cartoon".


 
Exactly.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

Hannya said:
			
		

> There are things that make ya wonder though, ive heard stories about parents doing unbelieve feats to save their children, heard some lady picked up a 1000lb car. Now wether that strenght was the result of adreline dumps or chakra who knows.


 
I think it's been shown that these feats are the result of high adreniline output during the fight or flight response brought on by imminent danger.  Nothing mystical about it.  Lifting a car to rescue a trapped child may seem superhuman; but, most of the incidents I've read about describe injuries recieved while doing such a thing; i.e. muscle/tendon/ligament tears, compression fractures.


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello, As you get older?  You will find there are many things printed to look like real, DO NOT believe everything you hear or read.

Today it is getting harder to know the truth.  Trust your instincts!  and if it is to good to be true......than it is NOT!

A lot of people are easy to fool and get fool.  Now if you belive....I got something to sell you that can make you jump 15 feet?   Send all your money to.......?                     .........Aloha


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 15, 2005)

As a kid, reading spiderman, I always wanted to be able to climb walls... I can now! But it has nothing to do with radiation and spider bites... and everything to do with the right shoes, tools,  and proper techniques.

Heh.  

Iv'e seen Naruto, and i gotta say its NOT like what we ("ninja" people) do at all.

Can a person run up a vertical surface?  Absolutly.  Ive seen it done several times.  Is it because the focused thier "Chakra" into their feet?  Hardly.  Its physics, skill, and a bit of luck.  You can learn to do it, if you throw away stupid comic book notions, and explore real world solutions.


----------



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> As a kid, reading spiderman, I always wanted to be able to climb walls... I can now! But it has nothing to do with radiation and spider bites... and everything to do with the right shoes, tools, and proper techniques.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...


 
                  Yeah but it is a good show if I do say so myself, lol. I was watching something on this show called Maximum Exposure, and there was this group of japonese padestrians and they were doing backflips of 7 storie buildings and landing!!!! I was instantly awed. It was truly amazing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 15, 2005)

I want to start by saying Welcome.

I'm also a fan of Japanimation, wrote a few Sailor Moon fanfics a few years back, run a site for anime fans and have a distinctive like for all things "Lum" related. 

That said, most of what is in the manga/anime is the realm of pure fantasy. It is most often based on super exaggerations of myths, and legend.

Chi/Ki/Chakra/etc does in my mind, exist (I've had some experiences...), but it's ability to allow you to jump 15, 20 feet, hover, cast lightning bolts, or knock people out from 50 feet away without contact is most unlikely.  If it is possible, it would take many decades of intense study and meditation.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't read/watch Naruto, but what they seem to mention is karumijutsu, the art of body lightening (Leaping/Flying Art). The main focus is the energy that someone produces by practicing jumping, this builds the strength in the calves, which are the muscles that mainly are used for jumping. Legend has it that as some shaolin monks trained in this art, they would dig a small trench or hole starting at 6 to 12 inches deep. They would dig the trench dig as time passed, jumping into and back out of it, they would supposedly get as deep as head high and deeper. But it would take alot of time to develope something even remotelly like that (we are talking years ofcourse). It may be possible, but I think that something of that magnitude should be one of those "show me" skills. Show me, live and in person, and maybe we'll talk.


----------



## kingkong89 (Aug 1, 2006)

yes i believe in it, all one has to do is beleive the laws of gravity dont exsist then you are able to do it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

Clint Strickland said:
			
		

> Is it realy possible for me/anyone to focus our "chakra" to do those kind of things.
> 
> P.s. Chakra is youre iner energy source.
> 
> ...


 
No.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 1, 2006)

I used to read Superman when I was a child and I even tried to fly like him (I knew the cape was the secret).  

Note To Self: Don't jump off the roof of the garage...


----------

